# Positive home pregnancy test--now what?



## mamamacha (Sep 12, 2010)

My partner peed on a stick (or two) on Saturday and it seems that she's pregnant!

We called the OB/GYN that she's been seeing for an appointment to confirm the pregnancy and just let us know that a) we're not crazy and b) everything looks OK so far (as much as one can say that three weeks after conception). However, she was given an appointment for a month from now.

Is that normal? After a positive home pregnancy test, how long does one normally wait to see a doctor? We're been reading several pregnancy books we checked out from the library, and they all seem to imply that the first visit is usually just a blood test (to confirm you're pregnant) and a routine medical history, and maybe that's not really all that necessary...?

She's been taking folic acid, trying to kick the coffee habit, trying to eat healthy and stay positive. Is there really anything a doctor can contribute at this point? Is my desire to have a woman in a white coat confirm the pregnancy purely psychological, or does it have real value?

Any input would be helpful. We're good at reading pregnancy books, but we're never done this before...


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

With all four of my pregnancies I was not seen until around 9 weeks or so. That seems to be about average around here.

And Congrats!!!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

There really isn't much the doctor will do right away, maybe prescribe a prenatal vitamin if they haven't already as you can often get them for free with a prescription (Meijer around here does this at least), but even that they could just call in for your partner without needing to see her right away. The home pregnancy tests are very accurate. The first visit generally is just a medical history and often a urine test, same as you took at home, not even a blood test to confirm pregnancy along with some pregnancy info and setting the due date and that sort of thing. So yeah, I do understand wanting to go to the doctor right away to confirm things, but really the pregnancy test your partner took is basically what the doctor will give you in the office. I know my OB offered to have me come in right away to confirm in the office, but she said it would just be with another urine test anyway, so I declined and came in about the same timeframe as your partner.

The folic acid is the most important thing at this stage as most people don't get enough in their diet. I personally am a big fan of a prenatal vitamin as well or a mufti-vitamin + folic acid. Beyond that, I would just keep doing your research. Good luck to you and your partner


----------



## LittleBirdy (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup that sounds about typical. I was not seen until 8 or 9 weeks with both pregnancies. The only cases I know of where women are seen earlier is if there is a history of loss, or if she discovers she's pregnant but has no idea on dates.

Congratulations to you and your partner!


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Yep, totally normal. I was really surprised when I found out at 5 weeks that I wouldn't even be seen by the doctor until 9 weeks. I met with a nurse at 6 weeks who just went over paperwork, etc., and was pretty unhelpful in general. I think part of it is that they don't want to waste doctors' time on pregnancies that aren't going to stick. By 9 weeks or so, they're pretty sure it's going to stay around. But I agree with the above posters on the importance of prenatals and eating healthfully while she can before morning sickness kicks in.

Congrats to you both!


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with everything that's been said-- totally normal! I was seen by our midwife for the first time at around 10 weeks-- which is when we heard the heartbeat!


----------



## mamamacha (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback. It's very reassuring to know that this is normal. Now if we could only find a prenatal vitamin that didn't make her nauseous! (She's taking a folic acid supplement in the meantime.)


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats! For prenatal vitamins, I recommend Rainbow Light.

I think I had my first "real" appointment with a midwife at about 8-9 weeks with my first pregnancy and around 11-12 weeks with my second.


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes taking a prenatal without iron helps a lot. I had to switch to gummy prenatals because the thought of taking my super strength ones was making me gag. Hopefully she can switch to that. Folic acid and then a fish oil supplement is fine though if she can't handle anything else. The efficacy of prenatals is actually in a lot of dispute among medical and nutrition experts. So don't let her worry about it too much.


----------



## junebug1 (Feb 24, 2012)

congrats mama!


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

I second both the fact that a first appointment at 9 weeks is the norm, and that a prenatal without iron may help a lot with nausea. I also take the gummy prenatals, though, honestly, I quit taking them from about weeks 5-14 because I was so nauseous. I'm still hit-or-miss with them. Which would probably cause some people to think I'm a terrible person, but I'm over it. I know in most cases the baby will take what it needs, and if anyone's going to be deficient, it's mama. Since I was on prenatals for months before conceiving, I feel like I probably had enough to give. There are also prescription prenatals without iron - that's actually how I first found out that iron-free vitamins worked better for me. My RE gave me a free sample of the prescription ones. Unfortunately, they would have been $40/month, so I didn't get to keep taking them.


----------



## themaelane (Feb 18, 2012)

Have her try taking the prenatals right before bed and never on an empty stomach, that helped me last time


----------



## eslifer (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes it is pretty normal.I wasn't seen till 6-9 weeks with both of mine. There is nothing really to do at this point. You might have to get prescription prenatal vitamins in order for her to keep them down. I know with my first I couldn't keep anything down unless it was sweet or spicy don't ask me why! but with my second I was queasy but never threw up. the first trimester can be pretty tough with morning sickness and pain from the body stretching. check out maternity sites such as http://www.miraclematernity.com/impregnantnowwhat/ they can really help relieve your worries. but one thing to look forward to is around 16-18 weeks they do an ultrasound and you can find out what your having! Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Brendalee (Jan 12, 2011)

Taking my prescription prenatal vitamin at night didn't help me at all - I was just up all night with horrible stomach pain. They didn't make me constipated or anything, just felt like they were eating through my stomach. With food, without food, whole tablet or half a tablet, morning, noon or night - didn't matter. & they allegedly had the lowest amount of iron available (for some reason, my pharmacy didn't carry iron-free ones via prescription. ??!) Ugh. I bought some New Chapter Perfect Prenatal vitamins; the big bottle was only $5 more on sale at Whole Foods than they would've cost via amazon+shipping. Alas, that sale is over now, so amazon would be a better place to get them. The big bottle lasts 2 months, and I think I spent $50 on them?? A bit pricey, esp as I'm on a very low income, but you take 1 tablet 3x/day & they haven't bothered my stomach at all.

My 1st scheduled appointment was at nearly 10wk, but I was seen a few times before then, because I have a history of m/c. Everything's going fine at just over 11wk, though! 

I know it's common advice, but eating a little bit more often, rather than trying to have 3 squares, is the way to go. I also noticed that my blood sugar dropping increased my m/s enormously! So I'd recommend trying to stick with foods that will keep your blood sugar stable for longer periods of time. Bowls of cereal, no matter how quickly I can get them in when that tummy pain comes, just means that the tummy pain comes back fast & vicious! *lol*

Hopefully she'll find a vitamin that makes her feel okay soon!  I'm hoping I'll be able to switch to the prescription one soon, since I really can't afford another bottle of pricey vitamins! 

Good luck & all the best!!!


----------

